

Ask HN: Terminal Literature? - jobeirne

Anyone know of any especially good pieces of literature on some advanced uses of the unix command line, covering stuff like piping, various shortcuts, and other novel tricks? I really dug "Command Line Kungfu" which was posted a while back.
======
msg
I went through Classic Shell Scripting by Arnold Robbins and Nelson HF Beebe
(O'Reilly) recently. It was a pretty solid coverage that highlighted
portability issues and canonical uses of the shell. I don't know if you'd call
it advanced, though.

------
makecheck
_Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment_ , it now has a 2nd edition.

